
Show HN: Remarkbox, comments-as-a-service - foxhop
http://www.remarkbox.com/
======
marktangotango
Ha talk about coincidence, I'm working on "comments on static html" too, but
as a use case example for my service, [https://www.lite-
engine.com](https://www.lite-engine.com). Why did you opt for email validation
instead of captchas?

~~~
foxhop
The email address is the account / user identifier. When the user gives the
email address, I send them verification email which works sort of like a
forgot-my-password link.

This generates a user for them without them having to register.

I still need to build logic to allow for the user to change their display name
from the random sequence.

I speculate that email verification is less friction to a user then an
captcha.

~~~
marktangotango
Maybe so, seems like disqus works that way, is there a way to moderate
comments?

~~~
foxhop
Not yet, still a lot of "user flows" need to be solved. For instance right
now, if a user leaves a comment but never verifies their email, the comment is
sort of in limbo. I'm likely going to fix that tonight so at least the "owner"
of the domain can review and accept unverified comments.

~~~
marktangotango
Good luck with your service, I wasn't able to find an alternative to disqus,
my thought was it's something a lot of people might like to do. Since our
service is a essentially a general purpose cors toolkit, it's something our
users could do with a bit of coding.

